# October 5th



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Today (Friday October 5th) is a national holiday. Public utilities, banks etc will be closed, as will most offices, but not all shops.


Why? REPUBLIC DAY


The revolution of 1910 was a republican coup d'état that occurred in Portugal on 5 October 1910, which deposed King Manuel II and established the Portuguese First Republic. 

Prior to the coup, Prime Minister João Franco stepped down and went into exile. New elections were held, but factionalism prevented the formation of a stable government. On 1 October 1910, a visit by president Hermes da Fonseca of Brazil provided a pretext for extensive republican demonstrations. On 3 October the Army refused to put down a mutiny on Portuguese warships anchored in the estuary of the Tagus River, and instead took up positions around Lisbon. On 4 October, two of the warships began to shell the royal palace, causing Manuel II and the royal family to flee to Britain. On 5 October, a provisional republican government was organized with the writer Teófilo Braga as President. (from a page on Facebook)


ALSO but of interest.... The fifth of October is a national holiday in Portugal, for most people it’s the day that in 1910 King Manuel II was deposed and the Portuguese republic was proclaimed. But for Portuguese Monarchists, October fifth is a holiday because it is the day that in 1143, Portugal was officially recognized as an independent country with the treaty of Zamora.

On that day at the Cathedral of Zamora, King Alfonso VII of Leon and Castile signed a treaty with King Afonso I of Portugal stating that Portugal was an independent country and that both kings would respect and be peaceful towards each other. http://www.theroyalforums.com/33203-both-sides-to-october-5th-in-portuguese-history/


----------

